# Which Dayan Megaminx is better?



## bgdgyfer (Nov 24, 2012)

Which Dayan Megaminx is better because everybody is buying the ones with ridges and without ridges. And I also want to know if I should just get the stickerless and get a different megaminx for a main or buy the black one and use that for my main? Thank You!


----------



## HEART (Nov 24, 2012)

Well they don't have a white dayan minx last time looked. Honestly with the ridges, it comes down to how comfortable you are, if you're never done minx at all, it might help you, i personally wouldn't because i'm used to fingertricking my minx.

As for the stickers, if you get a stickerless one, it pretty much obligates you to get one with stickers since stickerless puzzles are banned


----------



## Carrot (Nov 24, 2012)

Green without ridges! (you forgot that option  )


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Nov 24, 2012)

Mefferts.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 24, 2012)

Although I rarely solve the megaminx, I have a black QJ megaminx with tiles. And it is very good.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my Dayan minx yesterday, I ordered the Black with ridges, and I'm a beginner to solving megaminxes and my hands is really slippery so these ridges help me. Well, if you got some extra money to spend, then I would buy a black with ridges and a stickerless one.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 24, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> Sorry I did not mean to put white and white ridges because now I know that there is no white Dayan Megminx



White ones are definitely available. Speedcubingstore and 51morefun have them, and other stores may too.


----------



## Thaynara (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my dayan megaminx without ridges and I already regret myself of getting it :/


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2012)

Get one without ridges. The ridges get in the way.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2012)

I really like the ridges, personally. I'm a noob though, best avg12 is 1:19...


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm a noob though,



LOL!

I should do some practice.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 24, 2012)

Of the ones i tried at comps, I didn't mind the ridges at all. I also prefer white cubes, so I have a white w/ ridges in the mail. I can report on how I like the ridges once the package arrives and i get a chance to really use them.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 24, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Of the ones i tried at comps, I didn't mind the ridges at all. I also prefer white cubes, so I have a white w/ ridges in the mail. I can report on how I like the ridges once the package arrives and i get a chance to really use them.


That would be awesome! Thank You!


----------



## reyrey (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=9015c26b-1c9f-4977-9573-f5397b4237da
White ones exist, though they are rare.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2012)

LNZ said:


> Although I rarely solve the megaminx, I have a black QJ megaminx with tiles. And it is very good.



I had a QJ megaminx, and the tiles were absolutely horrible. I am ordering vinyl stickers. But I assume the ridges would be better, to stay on topic.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 25, 2012)

If you find your fingers sliping when solving then get ridges. Also if you have the money get a black(or white) and a stickerless. Megaminx stickers are very annoying to replace but you must have them for comp.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the black ridged and I'm considering rewriting my will so they have to bury me with it in my hand.

The stickers are weak but I'm going to repaint it anyway. The plan is to choose colors that give a feeling for where you are on the thing with a glance, but I haven't decided on how to do this.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 26, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Of the ones i tried at comps, I didn't mind the ridges at all. I also prefer white cubes, so I have a white w/ ridges in the mail. I can report on how I like the ridges once the package arrives and i get a chance to really use them.



So i've tried it out, and i definitely like the ridges. I still need to find the right tension and lube it though, cuz right now, my mf8 is still MUCH better.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 28, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> So i've tried it out, and i definitely like the ridges. I still need to find the right tension and lube it though, cuz right now, my mf8 is still MUCH better.


Nice to know.... I am considering buying the white with ridges because from what I am seeing, Most people prefer the ridges and I prefer white cubes over black ones.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 28, 2012)

Get it here

As far as i know, it is the cheapest place to get a white w/ ridges. $21.50 with shipping to US.


----------



## tengurocks (Nov 28, 2012)

where did u get it from


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 28, 2012)

I've got black with ridges. It rocks, and I've not even broken it in much yet. Not tried the ridgeless version, but my other minxes don't have any ridges (obviously) and I prefer the ridges.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got a white ridges yesterday, and I am glad I did! My hands always slip an my QJ v2 after doing a bunch of solves (my hands get really sweaty sometimes).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Bumping this one up.. why? Because this store has the Dayan Megaminx I ridged in color versions. So green base, yellow base, purple base, pink base, you get my drift. I remember some folks liked to have different base colors and I just stumbled onto this:

http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/dayan-megaminx-i-color-versions/


----------



## izovire (Feb 21, 2013)

I have separated the 12 colors (actually my wife did most of the work), lubed the cores and barely lubed the surfaces. I tell you what, they feel SO MUCH more smooth and the tensions are WAY MORE even than the factory's tensions. I think this will work on all the black and white ones too! There are some mods but reassembling from scratch really makes the Dayan megaminx so much better. 

I asked for DIY but it's not a good idea because of numerous counting errors. I'd probably get 24 caps and 0 center pieces... typical


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 21, 2013)

*snort* Typical indeed. I once ordered a .. I believe it was a Lunhui or a Lingyun.. somewhere. DIY as well as I prefer doing things myself for the very reasons you state. I got the cube in, without core, without screws, without washers and without springs. So the cubies were there but my spit was supposed to keep it together I guess.  Oh I did have 7 caps LOL


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 21, 2013)

They look so colourful and cute :3 What about the stickers? Standard mf8 colour scheme too?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 21, 2013)

He says on the page "These Megaminx's have been unassembled from the stickerless version. The cores have been lubed with Izo lube and stickered with Izo Stickers (same color scheme)."


I assumed it is the exact same color scheme as is on the megaminx per default when he said "same".

Of course.. I could be wrong and now I start to wonder


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> He says on the page "These Megaminx's have been unassembled from the stickerless version. The cores have been lubed with Izo lube and stickered with Izo Stickers (same color scheme)."
> 
> 
> I assumed it is the exact same color scheme as is on the megaminx per default when he said "same".
> ...




http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/izo-stickers/ turns out you can choose, that's very nice.


----------

